# Tractor Opions or Pull Behind Mower Please Help



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Guys, im in a bit of dilemma here. Having owning a house in the coutry for the first time now, i have to cut grass! Previously we paid someone with a tractor and mower to cut. Its getting expensive and i want to purchase some equipment.

I have about 9+ Acres of Grass to cut, I really am against the idea of purchasing a tractor with mower, but not totally againt it. Can i get away with a pull/tow behind on my atv?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Swisher-pull-be...ryZ50377QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200330723_200330723

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I would think you want the shear type. Then you can do it with your ATV no problem. Welcome to the country!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

9 acres is a lot of area to cover....IMO, what you are looking at would not last a summer over that area. Tractor prices are coming down again...how about something like this:http://cgi.ebay.com/1987-Ford-4x4-D...ryZ91953QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I have one of these, and I only mow a few acres. We could twist Double A's arm and make him go test drive it.


----------



## Tom F. (Sep 3, 2007)

Those pull behind setups are really not practical for long term use. They won't take the abuse. You need a small tractor with a belly-mount or 3 point finish mower. I mow about 6 acres including a 2200' runway. I've been through a bunch of mowers through the years. I use an exmark 56" commercial zero turn for the tighter areas, and a tractor/finish mower for the big areas. 

It costs a lot to buy and maintain all that stuff. That's why the professionals are charging you so much.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

you could get a zero turn mower with a 72" deck, but the ride wouldn't be nice on rough terrain. Kubota has a 0% promo going for their tractors. My church has a B7800 30hp with 72" belly deck and a snow plow for the winter. The B7800's with hyrdraulic transmissions are nice and the ride is very good. 

Not sure what your desire is for mowing 9 acres-you could rent your field; fill it with cows, horses or sheep or make a deal with a neighboring farmer to cut your field for hay. some owners get half of the hay in which case you could sell it or keep it for a halloween maize. 

the atv idea's not going to cut it :-(


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

plazaman said:


> Guys, im in a bit of dilemma here. Having owning a house in the coutry for the first time now, i have to cut grass! Previously we paid someone with a tractor and mower to cut. Its getting expensive and i want to purchase some equipment.
> 
> I have about 9+ Acres of Grass to cut, I really am against the idea of purchasing a tractor with mower, but not totally againt it. Can i get away with a pull/tow behind on my atv?
> 
> ...


 question?? What were you paying for mowing and trimming??


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Mows, fertilzes, covers that bad dog poop smell, milks, and if all else fails...STEAKS!!!:thumbup:


----------

